# passenger struck a flight



## CYN 40

Hola!

Por favor , necesitaría ayuda con la palabra _*struck*_ en esta frase:

a passenger struck a flight attendant on board 

un pasajero ( agredió / atacó ) a una axiliar de vuelo a bordo 

Muchas Gracias !


----------



## peterfenn

Es un pelín menos grave ya que _struck_ no implica que le llegue a agredir del todo, solo que el otro se lleva una leche o un golpe de una fuerza indeterminada.


----------



## _artyk_

_golpeó_ entonces...


----------



## peterfenn

bueno.. sí!


----------



## CYN 40

Por ejemplo un empujón ???

Y que palabra crees que podría poner ???


----------



## peterfenn

Yo pondría golpeó, como sugiere artyk. No es exactamente un empujón sino un claro golpe con la mano.


----------



## CYN 40

_*atacó *_, quizás no implica daño , te pueden atacar y no poder finalmente hacerte nada, quizás podría ser algo asi , porque despúes , en el texto , dice que nadie salió herido 

golpeó , me da la sensación que implica que de alguna manera te hieren 

Q opinan ??


----------



## alexacohen

peterfenn said:


> Es un pelín menos grave ya que _struck_ no implica que le llegue a agredir del todo, solo que el otro se lleva una leche o un golpe de una fuerza indeterminada.


Perdona, pero ¿menos grave que qué?

Es una agresión. Punto.
Un pasajero agredió a una auxiliar de vuelo.


----------



## CYN 40

Les agradezco a todos , creo que agredió es la palabra correcta para el texto que estoy trabajando sobre pasajeros disruptivos.

Otra vez mil gracias a todos !


----------



## _artyk_

Ambos pueden (o no) implicar un daño físico, como heridas, cortes, etc...

Porque no es lo mismo _golpear con una vara de hierro_ que _golpear con la mano_. No es lo mismo _agredir_, que _agredir con una navaja_.


----------



## romarsan

Coincido totalmente con Alexa. Es una agresión, eso desde el punto de vista moral, porque desde el penal, la agresión a un miembro de la tripulación se tipifica como agresión a un agente de la autoridad.
Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

_artyk_ said:


> Porque no es lo mismo _golpear con una vara de hierro_ que _golpear con la mano_. No es lo mismo _agredir_, que _agredir con una navaja_.


Y ya ni te cuento si la agresión se produce con un .38 Smith & Wesson del especial.
*La agresión es la misma*. Lo que varía es el daño.


----------



## _artyk_

Exacto, agresión hay en ambos casos


----------



## peterfenn

Hola, he leido los comentarios más que interesantes sobre los daños, consequenicas morales,... Pero insisto, en inglés _strike_ no es lo mismo que _assualt/attack/etc_ (agredir) ni en su sentido literal ni en como se consideraría en un juicio por ejemplo. Lo que pasa es que si uno me _strike_ (por decirlo así de forma spanglish) no implica de ninguna manera que me ataca. Sí es verdad que las dos cosas tienen en común que son formas de como se produce una agresión a alguien, pero en el presente caso sería peligrosamente engañoso (pero no en el sentido de mala leche ni nada de eso) si la frase original se tradujera con agreder en vez de golpear.


----------



## alacant

Strike = pegar, golpear, ataque.

Peter I suggest you read the dictionary.

From an english native.

Alacant


----------



## alexacohen

En Inglaterra, en España, y en cualquier otro país civilizado un golpe es una agresión. Leve o grave, dependerá del daño.

Por cierto, es _agredir _y no _agreder._


----------



## peterfenn

Hi alacant

This is from our famous wordreference:

*strike* [straɪk] 

II_vtr (ps_ & _pp *struck*)_ 
*1* _(a una persona)_ pegar, golpear
_(una tecla)_ pulsar
_(un golpe)_ asestar 
III_verbo intransitivo_ 
*1* golpear
_(un rayo)_ caer 
*2* _Mil_ atacar [*against/ at,* a] 
*3* _(un desastre)_ sobrevenir, ocurrir 
*4* _Lab_ hacer huelga 
*5* _(reloj)_ dar la hora

According to this the only sense in which strike could necessarily mean attack/atacar/assault and so on would be in a military one (clearly not the case here). Do you really believe that _strike_ and _attack_ are the same thing? If so I don't know what else to say. What if somebody struck me with the back of their hand? Would they be attacking me? Maybe as it transpires yes, but not necessarily.


----------



## peterfenn

alexacohen, eso ya es un tema moral y ético, no linguístico. no influye a que si _strike_ significa lo mismo que _attack/assualt_ en los diccionarios, en el lenguaje habitual de toda la vida..

gracias por lo agredir.


----------



## Jaén

Del Diccionario de la Real Academia Española:

*Agresión* 
(Del lat. _aggressĭo, -ōnis_).

*1. *f. Acto de acometer a alguien para matarlo, herirlo o hacerle daño. U. t. en sent. fig.



Del Diccionario de Sinónimos:


*Agresión*


ataque, atentado, asalto, embestida, atraco, acometida, acorralamiento, provocación 

Antónimos: defensa, ayuda
Sé que esta consulta la puede hacer cualquiera, pero sólo hago las citas para que quede claro.

Saludos.


----------



## peterfenn

Si en general se concluye aquí que _golpear_ y _agredir_ son exactamente lo mismo tanto conceptual como linguísticamente hablando, pues así sea. Con el fin de traducir del todo bien la frase original, no lo veo.


----------



## alexacohen

peterfenn said:


> alexacohen, eso ya es un tema moral y ético, no linguístico. no influye a que si _strike_ significa lo mismo que _attack/assualt_ en los diccionarios, el lenguaje habitual de toda la vida..


Yo me refería exclusivamente al tema lingüístico. En el lenguaje habitual de toda la vida, un golpe dado a otra persona con la mano o con lo que sea es una agresión física.
Como lo es una retahíla de insultos: una agresión verbal.


----------



## romarsan

Coincido en que la mejor traducción es "agresión" que siendo fiel al original no emite juicio de valor alguno sobre la entidad de la misma.
Saludos


----------



## peterfenn

alexacohen said:


> Yo me refería exclusivamente al tema lingüístico. *En el lenguaje habitual de toda la vida, un golpe dado a otra persona con la mano o con lo que sea es una agresión física.*
> Como lo es una retahíla de insultos: una agresión verbal.


 
Desde luego que sí. Pero no quiere decir que _son la misma cosa_. Y como estamos inentando traducir lo más precisamente posible la frase original, pues por eso no creo que valga agredir tanto como golpear. Vamos, si ponemos agredir está claro que no se va a entender que fue un golpe con la mano, etc., _a no ser que lo estipulemos claramente (golpear)_.


----------



## Jaén

romarsan said:


> Coincido en que la mejor traducción es "agresión" que siendo fiel al original no emite juicio de valor alguno sobre la entidad de la misma.
> Saludos


Concuerdo con la opinión de Ro.



peterfenn said:


> Desde luego que sí. Pero no quiere decir que _son la misma cosa_. Y como estamos inentando traducir lo más precisamente posible la frase original, pues por eso no creo que valga agredir tanto como golpear. Vamos, si ponemos agredir está claro que no se va a entender que fue un golpe con la mano, etc., _a no ser que lo estipulemos claramente (golpear)_.


"Golpear" también necesitaría un complemento. Puede golpear con la mano, con una bolsa, con cualquier otro objeto.


----------



## peterfenn

romarsan said:


> Coincido en que la mejor traducción es "agresión" que siendo fiel al original no emite juicio de valor alguno sobre la entidad de la misma.
> Saludos


 
Conceptualmente sería imposible que se entendiese exactamente que tipo de agresión fue (con la mano, una patada, un cabezazo, un codazo, etc..). Con _strike_ sin embargo se comprende sí o sí que se trata de una torta con la mano (de la fuerza que sea).


----------



## romarsan

peterfenn said:


> Conceptualmente sería imposible que se entendiese exactamente que tipo de agresión fue (con la mano, una patada, un cabezazo, un codazo, etc..). Con _strike_ sin embargo se comprende sí o sí que se trata de una torta con la mano (de la fuerza que sea).


 
Yo creo que esto se sale de la traducción del término "strike" y pasa a formar parte de la explicación posterior y subjetiva del incidente.
Considero que "una torta con la mano" no es la traducción correcta para el término "strike".

Saludos


----------



## Tezzaluna

Agredió, asaltó.

Tezza
(Hi todos! You know who you are!)


----------



## Fernita

Buenas tardes.
Estuve leyendo el hilo y estoy de acuerdo con Romarsan, Alexa, Jaén y Alacant,  en cuanto a que implica una agresión. Esto sin duda alguna.
En cuanto a la traducción es _*golpear/pegar/asestar un golpe.*_

Si decimos que la "agredió", podría ser verbalmente (aunque también me parece inmoral y no menos importante),  y no creo que sea el caso ya que el verbo utilizado es _*strike.*_
"Una torta con la mano" es un cachetazo, no me parece una buena traducción. No se entiende sí o sí que es un golpe con la mano. 

_*Strike *_means _*to hit somebody or something with one's hand or a weapon. *_

Saludos.


----------



## gotitadeleche

> *strike*
> deliver a sharp blow, as with the hand, fist, or weapon; "The teacher struck the child"; "the opponent refused to strike"; "The boxer struck the attacker dead"



The above definition is how I understand the word strike in the context of the example posted. A strike is a blow usually using the hand or arm. If a weapon is involved, the weapon is held in the hand. It is usually only one blow, not a sucession of hits. Although often an aggressive act, it isn't always. One can strike out in fear or pain or self-defense. 

An attack or assault is usually with conscious intent to do harm. It can involve verbal abuse, rape, robbery, shooting, bombing, beating repeatedly until the victim is senseless, etc.

In my opinion, golpear would be the appropriate word for strike in the context of this post.


----------



## gatogab

Para mi, le dió un empujón.
gatogab


----------



## Moritzchen

Oh! The children are hot this morning! 
In a vacuum "to strike" would be golpear. OK. 
Now, in this case, and being that the originator of this thread agrees to "agredir" and finds it acceptable for her translation, I don't know why we don't put this baby to sleep.

(Darn! I don't know what I did with the teaspoon!)


----------

